# Ferry at Royan



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi All,

just a quick one!!!!

We are on ile de re at the moment on our way south with the kids, can I get a ferry at Royan to get us to le Verdon sur mer with out having to drive all the way round?

7.3m motorhome + trailer.

thanks all
Mike


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

From here Rue De La Galiote, Royan 45.617955,-1.031794. We paid 40€ for the van [7.5m]+ extra for each person x 46€ in total. Takes about 20-30 minutes.

Martin


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes - we did the ferry crossing a few weeks ago.

We were charged €40 for the MH and €3.50 each for passengers.

Not sure if you will be charged extra for the trailer but it will save you well over 200 kms and quite a few hours driving.

The actual crossing takes about 20 minutes.

We thought it was well worth the money.

Hope that helps.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes you can, we watched it coming and going in june,

Takes about 30/45 minutes and I think the cost was in the region of 40 euros

Service was frequent but not aware of the first and last sailing times.

If I remember any other info I will post it, but undoubtedly someone will pop up who has used it or knows the website.

Davy


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks so much!!!! that is going to save a lot of messing about and time.  

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Linky...

http://www.bernezac.com/passages_eau_royan_verdon_uk.htm

I thought it was expensive but i'm a bit tight. :roll:

Pete


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

\\\\\\we caught the ferry last September , just turned up and paid enjoyed the ride probably a tad expensive but we are all for new experiences and routes


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We used the ferry last month on the way back from Montalivet. I think it cost, as others have stated, €41 for the van and €3.50 each for driver and one passenger - total €47. Don't think the size of van matters, but not sure if there's an extra cost for a trailer.

Crossing took about 15-20 minutes and was enjoyable, if a tad expensive. Certainly saved a lot of driving around Bordeaux.

Mike


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

don't want to worry you, but it can get a little rocky, they don't seem to pay much attention to the load distribution when directing you on,

last time we were on it, the car alarms were going off steady.

save a long drive around Bordeaux though


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This is our Ferry crossing in July - complete with inane ramblings of driver and co-pilot!






:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Yes - we did the ferry crossing a few weeks ago.
> 
> We were charged €40 for the MH and €3.50 each for passengers.
> 
> ...


I've used this argument (how many Kms you save) in respect of longer crossings than the standard Dover/Folkestone - Dunkerque/Calais when heading very south or very north.
It's continually rubbished by people who will insist that it is always cheaper to use the shortest crossings regardless of how much driving you don't have to do on either/both sides of the channel. :roll:

So therefore it must be cheaper to drive all the way round the Gironde and back up the other side. :wink:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We used this ferry many years ago in an old Hymer 554. Only had hab door and when loaded onto ferry had another vehicle parked so close to us that we couldn't get out of the van !!!!!!
There used to be a fairly large aire in Verdun that we stayed on but don't know if it is still there.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,

It used to be that in the high season the queue was so long that it was nearly as quick to drive round but they have got some new feries since then.


norm


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Stanner said:


> So therefore it must be cheaper to drive all the way round the Gironde and back up the other side. :wink:


  OK!!! I'll do it!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

There is also a ferry from Blaye to Lamarque which will save you some of the drive - €22.50 for camping car. We used to use it on a regular basis when we lived in France.

http://www.tourisme-blaye.com/images/stories/pdf/tarifs bac 2013.pdf


----------

